# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  عدم دستورية الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 25 من قانون العاملين المدنين بالدولة رقم 47 لسنة

## حسن رشوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*باسم الشعب 
المحكمة الدستورية العليا* *     بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد 14 يناير سنة 2007 م، الموافق 25 ذى الحجة سنة 1427ه*
*برئاسة* *السيد المستشار/ ماهر عبدالواحد* *                                       رئيس المحكمة* 
*وعضوية* *السادة المستشارين :ماهر البحيرى ومحمد على سيف الدين وعدلى محمود منصور ومحمد عبدالقادر عبدالله وعلى عوض محمد صالح وأنور رشاد العاصى* 
*وحضور* *السيد المستشار / نجيب جمال الدين علما                        * *رئيس هيئة المفوضين*
*وحضور** السيد / ناصر إمام محمد حسن* *                                        أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى* *    فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 175 لسنة* *26**  قضائية "دستورية"*
*المقامة من* *السيد/ عمر عبد الهادى هلال*
*ضد* *السيد/ رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للصرف الصحى بالإسكندرية* 
*الإجراءات* *    بتاريخ الثانى والعشرين من أغسطس سنة 2004 ورد إلى قلم كتاب المحكمة ملف الدعوى رقم 2354 لسنة 49 قضائية بعد أن قضت المحكمة الإدارية بالإسكندرية " الدائرة الأولى " بتاريخ 9/5/2004 بوقف الدعوى وإحالة الأوراق إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل فى دستورية نص الفقرة الخامسة من المادة (25) من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 .* 
* وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم أصلياً : بعدم قبول الدعوى ، واحتياطياً : برفضها .* 
* وبعد تحضير الدعوى أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها .* 
*  ونُظرت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة ، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم .* 
*المحكمة* * بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.*
* حيث إن الوقائع على ما يبين من حكم الإحالة وسائر الأوراق تتحصل فى أن المدعى كان قد أقام ضد الهيئة المدعى عليها الدعوى رقم 2354 لسنة 49 قضائية أمام المحكمة الإدارية بالإسكندرية " الدائرة الأولى " طالباً الحكم بإلزام الهيئة المدعى عليها بتسوية حالته على أساس احتفاظه بالأجر الذى كان يتقاضاه إبان عمله بالمكافأة الشاملة ، قولاً منه أنه عُيّن بها بعقد مؤقت بمكافأة شاملة مقدارها سبعون جنيهاً اعتباراً من 15/7/1993 . ثم صدر قرار الهيئة رقم 679 بتاريخ 25/10/1993 بتعيينه بوظيفة مساعد ميكانيكى من الدرجة السادسة مانحة إياه أول مربوط هذه الدرجة دون أن تحتفظ له بقيمة المكافأة الشاملة التى كان يتقاضاها بها بالمخالفة لنص المادة (25) من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة مما حدا به إلى إقامة دعواه بغية القضاء له بطلباته سالفة البيان . وإذ تراءى لمحكمة الموضوع أن نص الفقرة الخامسة من المادة (25) من نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 فيما قضى به من احتفاظ العامل الذى يعين على وظيفة دائمة بأجره الذى كان يتقاضاه إبان تعيينه بمكافأة  شاملة ، يتضمن تمييزاً غير مبرر بينه وبين زميله المعين إبتداءً على درجة دائمة والذى يستحق بداية الأجر المقرر لدرجة الوظيفة طبقاً لجدول الأجور رقم (1) المرافق للقانون المشار إليه ، بالرغم من تماثل المركز القانونى لكل منهما مما يقيم شبهة مخالفة نص المادة (40) من الدستور ، فقد قضت تلك المحكمة بوقف الدعوى وإحالة الأوراق إلى هذه المحكمة للفصل فى دستورية ذلك النص .* 
*وحيث إن هيئة قضايا الدولة دفعت بعدم قبول الدعوى الماثلة تأسيساً على أن النص الطعين لم يمس المدعى بضرر ، ولم يُخِّل بأحد الحقوق التى كفلها الدستور له ، ومن ثم فلا مصلحة له ترجى من الفصل فى دستوريته .* 
*وحيث إن هذا الدفع مردود ، ذلك أن المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مناط المصلحة فى الدعوى الدستورية وهى شرط لقبولها أن يكون ثمة ارتباط بينها وبين المصلحة القائمة فى الدعوى الموضوعية ، وذلك بأن يكون الفصل فى المسألة الدستورية لازماً للفصل فى الطلبات المرتبطة بها والمطروحة على محكمة الموضوع ، وأن الدعوى الدستورية وإن كانت تستقل بموضوعها عن الدعوى الموضوعية ، باعتبار أن أولاهما تتوخى الفصل فى التعارض المدعى به بين نص تشريعى وقاعدة فى الدستور ، فى حين تطرح ثانيتهما فى صورها الأغلب وقوعاً الحقوق المدعى بها فى نزاع موضوعى يدور حولها إثباتاً أو نفياً ، إلا أن هاتين الدعويين لا تنفكان عن بعضهما من زاويتين : أولاهما : أن المصلحة فى الدعوى الدستورية مناطها ارتباطها بالمصلحة فى الدعوى الموضوعية ، وذلك بأن يكون الحكم فى المسألة الدستورية مؤثراً فى الطلب الموضوعى المرتبط بها ، وثانيتهما : أن يصبح الفصل فى الدعوى الموضوعية متوقفاً على الفصل فى الدعوى الدستورية . متى كان ذلك ، وكانت رحى النزاع الموضوعى تدور حول طلب المدعى إعمال حكم المادة (25) من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والذى يقضى باحتفاظه بالمكافأة الشاملة التى كان يتقاضاها إبان عمله بالهيئة قبل تعيينه فى وظيفة دائمة بها ، وقد تراءى لمحكمة الموضوع أن النص المطلوب إنزال حكمه على النزاع المعروض عليها يشوبه من وجهة أولية عوار دستورى مما يقتضى عرض أمره على المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، ومن ثم فإن حسم المسألة الدستورية المثارة يكون لازماً للفصل فى الطلب الموضوعى المرتبط بها ، مما يتوافر معه شرط المصلحة فى الدعوى الماثلة ، محدداً نطاقها بما تضمنته الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (25) من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 من احتفاظ العاملين المعينين بمكافأة شاملة بأجرهم السابق عند تعيينهم فى وظائف دائمة .وحيث إن المادة (25) من قانون*
*نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 تنص على أن " يستحق العامل عند التعيين بداية الأجر المقرر لدرجة الوظيفة طبقاً لجدول الأجور رقم (1) المرافق لهذا القانون يستحق العامل أجره اعتباراً من تاريخ تسلمه العمل ، ما لم يكن مستبقى بالقوات المسلحة فيستحق أجره من تاريخ تعيينه .* 
*   واستثناء من ذلك إذا أعيد تعيين العامل فى وظيفة من مجموعة أخرى فى نفس درجته أو فى درجة أخرى احتفظ له بالأجر الذى كان يتقاضاه فى وظيفته السابقة إذا كان يزيد على بداية الأجر المقرر للوظيفة المعين عليها بشرط ألا يجاوز نهايته وأن تكون مدة خدمته متصلة .* 
*ويسرى هذا الحكم على العاملين السابقين بالوحدات الاقتصادية والمعاملين بنظم خاصة الذين يعاد تعيينهم فى الوحدات التى تسرى عليها أحكام هذا القانون .* 
* كما يسرى هذا الحكم على العاملين المعينين بمكافأة شاملة عند تعيينهم فى وظائف دائمة " .*
*ومفاد النص المتقدم ، أن الأصل هو استحقاق العامل عند التعيين بداية الأجر المقرر لدرجة الوظيفة المعين عليها طبقاً لجدول الأجور الملحق بالقانون . واستثناء من هذا الأصل ، احتفظ لمن كان معيناً بمكافأة شاملة ثم عين فى وظيفة دائمة بأجر يساوى المكافأة التى كان يتقاضاها عند تعيينه فى هذه الوظيفة وذلك بشرط اتصال المدة بين الخدمة السابقة واللاحقة وبقيد مؤداه عدم تجاوز أجر العامل نتيجة هذا الاحتفاظ نهاية ربط الأجر المقرر للوظيفة المعين عليها .* 
* وحيث إن الأصل فى سلطة المشرع فى مجال تنظيم الحقوق ، أنها سلطة تقديرية ما لم يقيد الدستور ممارستها بضوابط تحد من إطلاقها وتعتبر تخوماً لها لا يجوز اقتحامها         أو تخطيها ، وكان الدستور إذ يعهد إلى السلطة التشريعية بتنظيم موضوع معين ، فإن ما تُقِرُّه القواعد القانونية فى هذا النطاق لا يجوز أن ينال من الحقوق التى كفل الدستور أصلها سواء بنقضها أو انتقاصها من أطرافها .* 
*وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر على أن العمل وفى إطار الخصائص التى يقوم عليها باعتباره حقاً وواجباً وشرفاً وفقاً للمادة (13) من الدستور مكفول من الدولة سواء بتشريعاتها    أو بغير ذلك من التدابير . وإعلاؤها لقدر العمل وارتقاؤها بقيمته ، يحملها على تقدير من يمتازون فيه ، ليكون التمايز فى أداء العاملين ، مدخلاً للمفاضلة بينهم ، وهو ما يعنى بالضرورة أن الشروط الموضوعية وحدها هى التى يُعتد بها فى تقدير العمل وتحديد المقابل المستحق عنه ، والأوضاع التى ينبغى أن يمارس فيها ، والحقوق التى يتصل بها ، وأشكال حمايتها ووسائل اقتضائها . وأن ما تنص عليه الفقرة الثانية من المادة (13) من الدستور من أن العمل لا يجوز أن يُفرض جبراً على المواطنين إلا بمقتضى قانون ، ولأداء خدمة عامة ، وبمقابل عادل ، مؤداه أن الأصل فى العمل أن يكون إرادياً قائماً على الاختيار الحر ، فلا يُفرض عنوة على أحد إلا أن يكون ذلك وفق القانون وبمقابل عادل ؛ وهو ما يعنى أن عدالة الأجر لا تنفصل عن الأعمال التى يؤديها العامل سواء فى نوعها أو كمها ، فلا عمل بلا أجر ، ولا يكون الأجر مقابلاً للعمل إلا بشرطين : أولهما : أن يكون متناسباً مع الأعمال التى أداها العامل ، مقدراً بمراعاة أهميتها أو صعوبتها وتعقدها وزمن إنجازها ، وغير ذلك من العناصر الواقعية التى يتحدد على ضوئها نطاقها ووزنها . ثانيهما : أن يكون ضابط التقدير موحداً ، فلا تتعدد معايير هذا التقدير بما يباعد بينها وبين الأسس الموضوعية لتحديد الأجر . وهو ما يعنى بالضرورة ألا يكون مقدار الأجر محدداً التواءً أو انحرافاً . فلا يمتاز بعض العمال عن بعض إلا بالنظر إلى طبيعة الأعمال التى يؤدونها وأهميتها ، فإذا كان عملهم واحداً فإن الأجر المقرر لجميعهم ينبغى أن يكون متماثلاً ، بما مؤداه أن قاعدة التماثل فى الأجر للأعمال ذاتها ، تفرضها وتقتضيها موضوعية الشروط التى يتحدد الأجر فى نطاقها .* 
* وحيث إنه يبين من الاطلاع على المذكرة الإيضاحية لقانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة أن أحكام هذا القانون تقوم على أسس موضوعية وذلك عن طريق الاعتداد أولاً " بالوظيفة " باعتبارها مجموعة من الواجبات والمسئوليات يلزم للقيام بها توافر اشتراطات معينة فى شاغلها تتفق مع نوعها وأهميتها وتسمح بتحقيق الهدف من إيجادها ، وأن هذا الاعتداد الموضوعى لا يتعارض مع الجانب الآخر للوظيفة المتمثل فى " العامل " الذى يقوم بأعبائها وما يتطلبه هذا الجانب " البشرى " لا الشخصى من الاعتداد بالخبرة النظرية أو المكتسبة اللازمة للقيام بأعباء الوظيفة ومراعاة ذلك فى الأجر الذى يحصل عليه بوصفه مقابلاً موضوعياً لا شخصياً لما يناط به من مسئوليات .* *
   وحيث إن من المقرر أن النصوص القانونية التى ينظم بها المشرع موضوعاً محدداً لا يجوز أن تنفصل عن أهدافها ، ذلك أن كل تنظيم تشريعى لا يصدر عن فراغ ، ولا يعتبر مقصوداً لذاته ، بل مرماه إنفاذ أغراض بعينها يتوخاها ، وتعكس مشروعيتها إطاراً للمصلحة العامة التى أقام المشرع عليها هذا التنظيم باعتباره أداة تحقيقها ، وطريق الوصول إليها .*
*وحيث إنه متى كان ما تقدم ، وكان النص الطعين قد قضى باحتفاظ العامل المعين بمكافأة شاملة بأجره عند تعيينه على وظيفة دائمة ولو كانت هذه المكافأة تزيد على بداية الأجر المقرر لدرجة الوظيفة طبقاً لجدول الأجور رقم (1) المرافق لقانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والذى يمنح لزملائه الذين عينوا فى الوظيفة ذاتها ، وذلك بالرغم من أن الوظيفة التى يشغلها كلاً من الفريقين واحدة ومن ثم يكون هذا النص قد أخل بقاعدة التماثل فى الأجر للأعمال ذاتها والتى تقتضيها موضوعية الشروط التى يتحدد الأجر فى نطاقها ، كما يتعارض مع حق العامل فى اقتضاء الأجر العادل لقاء عمله الذى يتكافأ مع عمل نظيره بالمخالفة بالنص المادة (13) من الدستور .* 
*وحيث إن الدستور أولى مبدأ المساواة أهمية كبرى ، إذ نصت المادة (40) منه على أن            " المواطنين لدى القانون سواء ، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة لا تمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة " . ويعتبر هذا المبدأ ركيزة أساسية للحقوق والحريات على اختلافها وأساساً للعدل والسلام الاجتماعى ، وأن غايته صون الحقوق والحريات فى مواجهة صور التمييز التى تنال منها أو تقيد ممارستها ، باعتباره وسيلة لتقرير الحماية المتكافئة بين المراكز القانونية المتماثلة . فإذا ما قام التماثل فى المراكز القانونية التى تنظم بعض فئات المواطنين وتساويهم بالتالى فى العناصر التى تكونها ، استوجب ذلك وحدة القاعدة القانونية التى ينبغى تطبيقها فى حقهم ، فإن خرج المشرع على ذلك سقط فى حمأة المخالفة الدستورية .* 
*وحيث إن النص الطعين مايز بين فئتين من العاملين الخاضعين لنظام قانونى واحد هو نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة ، إذ قضى باحتفاظ من كان منهم معيناً بمكافأة شاملة بأجره السابق عند تعيينه على وظيفة دائمة ، فى حين أن زملاءهم الذين عينوا فى الجهة ذاتها فى ذات الوظيفة لا يستحقون إلا بداية الأجر المقرر لدرجة الوظيفة طبقاً للجدول رقم (1) المرافق للقانون المشار  إليه ، دون أن يستند هذا التمييز إلى أساس موضوعى يبرره ، ومن ثم يضحى هذا التمييز تمييزاً تحكمياً بالمخالفة لنص المادة (40) من الدستور .* 
* ولا ينال مما تقدم أن من كان معيناً بمكافأة شاملة اكتسب خبرة فى مجال الوظيفة التى كان يباشر أعمالها مما يلزم أن ينعكس على أجره ، ذلك أن قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة عالج هذا الأمر بأن أجاز بنص المادة (27) منه معدلاً بالقانون رقم 115 لسنة 1983 حساب مدة الخبرة العملية التى تزيد على مدة الخبرة المطلوب توافرها لشغل الوظيفة على أساس أن تضاف إلى بداية أجر التعيين عن كل سنة من السنوات الزائدة علاوة بحد أقصى خمس علاوات من علاوات درجة الوظيفة المعين عليها وبشرط ألا يسبق زميله المعين فى ذات الجهة فى وظيفة من ذات الدرجة فى التاريخ الفرضى لبداية الخبرة المحسوبة سواء من حيث الأقدمية فى درجة الوظيفة أو الأجر .* *
   وحيث إن مقتضى حكم المادة (49) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 هو عدم تطبيق النص المقضى بعدم دستوريته على الوقائع اللاحقة لليوم التالى لنشر الحكم الصادر بذلك ، وكذلك على الوقائع السابقة على هذا النشر إلا ما استقر من حقوق ومراكز صدرت بشأنها أحكام حازت قوة الأمر المقضى أو إذا حدد الحكم الصادر بعدم الدستورية تاريخاً آخر لسريانه ، لما كان ذلك وكان إعمال الأثر الرجعى للحكم بعدم دستورية الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (25) من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 ، سيؤدى إلى زعزعة كثير من المراكز القانونية التى استقرت للعاملين الذين أفادوا من حكمه ، ومن ثم فإن هذه المحكمة حفاظاً منها على ما استقر من هذه المراكز القانونية فإنها ترى إعمال الرخصة المخولة لها بنص الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (49) من قانونها وتحدد لسريان هذا الحكم تاريخاً آخر هو اليوم التالى لنشره .* 
*فلهذه الأسباب** حكمت المحكمة :* 
*أولاً : بعدم دستورية الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (25) من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 فيما نصت عليه من " كما يسرى هذا الحكم على العاملين المعينين بمكافآت شاملة عند تعيينهم فى وظائف دائمة " .* 
*ثانياً : بتحديد اليوم التالى لنشر هذا الحكم تاريخاً لإعمال أثره .*

----------

